# Direct Attach



## Sam Hill (23. Mai 2012)

Hallo Radon-Kollegen,

habe da mal eine Frage. Beim Radon Slide 7.0 steht auf der Radon-Page unter dem Button "Details" folgendes

"*Direct Attach*: ermöglicht die Montage von Schalt- und Bremsgriff ergonomisch an nur einer Schelle!"

Ich habe nun bei meinem Radon Slide 7.0 daheim rumgetüfftelt und im Internet unter dem Begriff "*Direct Attach" *geforscht, konnte jedoch nichts dazu finden. Wisst ihr, wie man den Shimano Shifter und den Formula Bremshebel mit einer Schelle an den Lenker montieren kann??
Hat das jemand von euch schon gemacht? 

Grüße Sam


----------



## Themeankitty (23. Mai 2012)

Also für Sram Hebel gibt es den Formula Matchmaker, damit kann man Sram Schalthebel und Formula Bremsgriffe miteinander sozusagen verbinden, aber von Shimano weiß ich nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (24. Mai 2012)

2 Minuten googlen...


----------



## Kostemer (24. Mai 2012)

Ohne jetzt erschlagen zu werden...
Am 7.0 sind am Lenker keine xt Gruppen verbaut. Ein slx shifter macht da seinen Dienst.
Weiß ja nicht ob der slx und xt gleich sind von det Befestigung.


----------



## mohlo (24. Mai 2012)

Kostemer schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt erschlagen zu werden...
> Am 7.0 sind am Lenker keine xt Gruppen verbaut. Ein slx shifter macht da seinen Dienst.
> Weiß ja nicht ob der slx und xt gleich sind von det Befestigung.



Unter http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-AM-7-0_id_18428_.htm#details steht aber:



> *Schalthebel:*
> XT Rapidfire SL-M780
> 2-Way-Release
> Abnehmbare optische Ganganzeige
> *Direct Attach:* ermöglicht die Montage von Schalt- und Bremsgriff ergonomisch an nur einer Schelle



Da hat wohl jemand "Copy and Paste" gemacht.


----------



## Kostemer (24. Mai 2012)

Was stimmt jetzt nicht... Das unter deinem link oder die Beschreibung zum bike?

Ich wo das bike gerade bestellt habe fände es natürlich toll wenn xt verbaut wäre


----------



## mohlo (24. Mai 2012)

Laut Fotos und Teileliste auf *www.bike-discount.de sind  Shimano SLX SL-M660, 10-speed* verbaut


----------



## Radon-Bikes (30. Mai 2012)

Hi Sam, 
unser Entwicklerteam meint dazu folgendes: "Am Slide 7.0 sind Shimano SLX Shifter und eine Formula RX Tune Scheibenbremse verbaut, die lassen sich leider nicht mit einer Schelle verbinden.
Der Link in den Details bezieht sich auf die komplette XT Gruppe, die ist hier allerdings nicht verbaut...da kann man per "Direct Attach" Schalt- und Bremshebel der XT Gruppe mit einer Schelle am Lenker verbinden (ist ein bisschen hübscher und aufgeräumter)."
Hoffe, das hilft Dir weiter.
Viele Grüße
Radon Bikes


----------



## DannyCalifornia (30. Mai 2012)

Wenn wir gerade beim Thema sind. Direct Attach geht nur über eine separate Schelle oder? Also die muss ich ja extra kaufen. Hat zufällig jemand n Link, wo man das herbekommt? ich find leider nix


----------

